# Imodium causing constipation and bleeding



## suffering (Sep 16, 2005)

Help! I have IBS-D, and on Wednesday I just started a new job. So for the last 3 days, I've been taking Imodium just so that I wouldn't have any D while trying to settle in to the new job. But the Imodium tends to make me constipated, and I've had to strain a bit while going to the bathroom the last couple days. This evening I had to go to the bathroom several times in a row, because it started out as C, and then I started bleeding too, and then it quickly turned into D. I guess it turned into D because last night was the last time I took Imodium, so it's been about 24 hours without taking another one.But I'm concerned about the bleeding. I don't want to take any more Imodium for a while, to try to let the bleeding heal. The big problem, though, is that my company is flying me out to their office in California on Monday (I live on the east coast) and I need to stay there for 2 weeks. I'm probably going to be meeting a lot of people and stuck in several meetings, so I'm worried my IBS-D will act up. I was planning on taking Imodium every day, but now that I'm bleeding, I don't want to get constipated again and make the bleeding worse.Any suggestions? Is there any anti-diarrheal that won't make you constipated? Like what about Pepto-bismol or kaopectate or anything?


----------



## Contemplation (Feb 2, 2010)

If it's making you constipated you might try taking a lower dose. You can smash the pill to several pieces. That's what I usually do.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Use the caplets and cut them in half. Most pharmacies have pill cutters for sale if you can't break them yourself. Make sure you bring a plain stool softener with you as well so you can avoid straining. Also get some flushable wet wipes to use. Have yourself a bath over the weekend to help that end heal a bit faster.Congrats on the new job! And wish you all the best!


----------



## suffering (Sep 16, 2005)

OK I will try to cut the dosage in half and hopefully that helps.When you say "stool softener", does fiber work the same way? I have Citrucel soluble fiber pills - wonder if I can take those with the Imodium to make sure my stool doesn't get too hard?


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

No a plain stool softener does just what it says and nothing else: it just softens stool. They have them with a laxative agaent in them as well.. but I doubt that you would need that.. So ... just get a plain stool softener with NO laxative agent in it.Citracel?? I don't know.. you would have to try it. You can experiment with fiber maybe on a weekend but I wouldn't suggest trying it on a business trip or with a business trip coming up this Monday!


----------

